# Boundary Training With E-Collar



## jsend2talk2u (Aug 23, 2008)

Thinking of using my e-collar to boundary train my V. Any recommenations on doing so? Tips?


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't use one but a friend of mine is a police dog handler. He uses one. He said you have make them wear the collar a long time before you first shock them, this way they have no idea where it is coming from. Even then you have to be very selective on how you use it.

I met a family who had a V and they used one to keep the dog on a very small property. Even on maximum shock it would still get up the gumption to run thru the barrier if something really got its attention. Seemed to me that the dog was very anxious and I reckon this would be because of regular shock treatment.

Better to put in lots of training when they are young (like EVERY day) and put up a fence.


----------



## jsend2talk2u (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I've used it on my lab and he has at times left the yard to the street to greet other dogs. Not a busy street, but it only takes one car to create a disaster.

My friend trained his V without a collar and they don't step a foot off his yard. He is 13 weeks now and is very aware not to step off the curb. I think the daily leash training is working very well and the collar may not be needed. Thought it could solidify it a little better. I'll have to see as we progress on the leash training of my boundary.


----------



## UplandV (Feb 8, 2009)

Collar conditioning is very important when using E-collar's for training. The dog needs to understand what the shock is for, and why he/she is being shocked. Most of the Yard systems have a very good description of how to do this in their directions.

If you're using an Ecollar for other training, the dog needs to understand the command before you start using the shock collar. Ecollar's help expand your ability to handle a dog, but the dog must understand the command off of leash first with the Ecollar slowly being introduced.

V's can be very soft dogs, and training should be catered to the individual dog.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

listen to uplandv. ecollars are used to enforce a command that the dog already knows perfectly. before even using an ecollar The dog should be taught the command with overlaying (conditioning) the ecollar as a corrective tool so it learns to turn the stimulation off. Conditioning the dog to an ecollar is not the same as letting him wear it to get used to it.

An ecollar in the wrong hands is a destructive device.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Tell me about it. This woman at our dog park had one on a four month old lab mix and must have hit that button 30 times in ten minutes. Yeah, that was really effective! The dog got so used to it going off that it just ignored it and it's owner.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Using strictly an e-collar as a boundry is going to present some issues. A "typical" boundry fence has a uniform distance for warning and correction from the boundry. It doesn't change,and the dog can learn the perimeter very quickly.
Using a remote to stimulate the collar is going to be subjective, and the boundry definition will become unclear in the dogs mind from day to day. 
The dog really needs a black and white boundry defined for maximum protection.

You may want to consider a dual system


----------



## VizslaLoverLexington (Nov 3, 2009)

I've used an e-collar with 2 dogs very successfully. 

I'm hoping my V Katie doesn't break my streak or my patience. I started my V puppy on it last May when she was 7 months. She has done very well ...until a couple weeks ago she made a break for it and then again last week. My neighbor's were on the scene fast one time and I was the last when it was too quiet! (THANK GOODNESS!) So...fresh battery in hand, some new flags to refresh and a a refresher course and A LOT of monitoring. So far so good. She was drawn the first time by a squirrel and the last by one of her canine buddies who I KNOW COERCED HER! All the dogs in the neighborhood are on invisible fences...the Weimaraner down the street took a couple years - they test the boundaries for certain. I would never leave her home alone outside, but I didn't do that with past dogs either. Always in ear shot and suspicious of her whereabouts when it's too quiet =)


----------

